# J'ai vu de ces lits et de ces fauteuils



## gouro

Bonsoir !
En savourant les belles pages de Les dieux ont soif d'Anatole France, j'y ai vu ou lu la phrase suivante qui m'a étonné, et je ne sais pas si elle est correcte, du moins je ne la sens pas incorrecte, parce que venant d'un grand écrivain. Mais, j'aimerais savoir pourquoi il a mis " de " . Ou bien, sans de , la phrase n'aurait pas eu le sens qu'il voulait dire ?
" J'ai vu de ces lits et de ces fauteuils, dit Élodie, c'est beau ! Bientôt, on n'en voudra pas d'autres" telle est la phrase.

Moi, je l'aurais écrite sans y employer de ; parce que c'est ça qui me vient naturellement : j'ai vu ces lits et ces fauteuils...

D'avance merci


----------



## Yendred

"_de ces_" a ici un sens emphatique. Il faut le comprendre comme "_J'ai vu des lits tellement beaux(*) et des fauteuils_ _tellement beaux__(*)_"
(*) ou un autre adjectif, selon le contexte.

On retrouve cette forme dans des expressions comme :
_J'ai une de ces migraines ! = J'ai une migraine tellement forte !_


----------



## gouro

Merci, j'étais perdu ; je pensais que c'était la préposition de qu'il avait mise, et non " de ces" comme une forme emphatique. Il doit avoir d'autres trucs de ce genre dans son roman qui pourraient me faire perdre ma compréhension du français. Dès le début, j'avais rencontré ces problèmes de compréhension dans des phrases trop complexes, et n'avais pas eu l'idée de vous en faire part quelques-uns.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _de_ n'est en effet pas une préposition, mais un *partitif*.

_*de* ces lits_ = des lits *parmi* ces lits si + <adjectif> (beaux, incroyables, etc.)


----------



## gouro

Alors, pourrait-on dire la phrase suivante et qu'elle aurait le même sens que celui de la phrase d'Anatole, sans y ajouter à la fin " c'est beau", comme l'a fait Anatole ?

J'ai lu de ces livres et de ces journaux.


----------



## Maître Capello

gouro said:


> J'ai lu de livres et de ces journaux.


Non, car le partitif pluriel est _des_ et non _de_.


----------



## gouro

Ok mais j'aimerais apprendre ce truc pour étonner des gens, ceux qui ne s'y connaissent pas, dans mon entourage ! Mais, je vois que l'emploi de ce " de ces" n'est pas de l'eau à boire. Il faudrait être très attentif à son utilisation, voire passer une bonne partie de la journée pour enfin se familiariser avec lui.
En auriez-vous quelques exemples ? Cela me permettrait d'y voir plus clair, car les deux phrases précédentes, venant de Yendred et d'Anatole, sont peu pour que je puisse en comprendre l'emploi.

Merci


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> En auriez-vous quelques exemples ?


J'ai une de ces soifs / de ces faims, moi !
Je tiens une de ces flemmes !
(au foot) Je lui ai envoyé une de ces patates !

Il y a de ces pays que j'aimerais visiter. On y voit de ces paysages de rêve...
Au jardin, les orangers m'ont donné de ces fruits !


----------



## JClaudeK

gouro said:


> Alors, pourrait-on dire la phrase suivante et qu'elle aurait le même sens que celui de la phrase d'Anatole, sans y ajouter à la fin " c'est beau", comme l'a fait Anatole ?
> 
> J'ai lu de ces livres et de ces journaux.
> 
> 
> Maître Capello said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non, car le partitif pluriel est _des_ et non _de_.
Click to expand...

Je ne comprends pas la réponse de MC. 

"J'ai lu *de* *ces* livres et *de* *ces* journaux."   Sens: c'est étonnant de voir ça/ que ça existe.

Cf.:


Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Il y a *de ces* pays que j'aimerais visiter. On y voit *de ces* paysages de rêve...
> Au jardin, les orangers m'ont donné *de ces* fruits !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

MC'Cap, je ne suis pas un vrai grammairien - alors y a-t-il un "partitif" dans _Il a de ces yeux !_ (i.e. _il a des yeux fantastiques_) ?
Pas vraiment de "parmi" en sous-texte, non...?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

_=> Il a des yeux qui relèvent de la catégorie « fantastiques »._ Ce n'est pas un vrai article indéfini car on sait bien ce que sont les yeux, et on sait bien que ce sont *ses* yeux.
Je ne suis pas plus grammairien que toi, mais ça me semble pencher plus du côté _partitif_ que du coté _indéfini_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> _=> Il a des yeux qui relèvent de la catégorie « fantastiques »._


*?*
Je suppose que @JeanDeSponde veut dire:
_" il a de ces yeux ! " = il a des yeux magnifiques/ extraordinaires. _


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> Je ne comprends pas la réponse de MC.


Gouro a modifié sa phrase après que j'ai répondu.  Initialement, il avait écrit : « J'ai lu de livres et de ces journaux. »  Je viens donc d'ajouter sa phrase initiale en citation dans mon précédent message.



JeanDeSponde said:


> MC'Cap, je ne suis pas un vrai grammairien - alors y a-t-il un "partitif" dans _Il a de ces yeux !_ (i.e. _il a des yeux fantastiques_) ?
> Pas vraiment de "parmi" en sous-texte, non...?


On pourrait dire : _Il a des yeux *parmi* les plus beaux qui soient_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Gouro a modifié sa phrase après que j'ai répondu.


 Tout s'explique.


----------



## iuytr

gouro said:


> j'aimerais apprendre ce truc pour étonner des gens, ceux qui ne s'y connaissent pas, dans mon entourage !


@gouro : tu remarqueras que les phrases données en exemple, comme la phrase initiale, se terminent toujours par un point d'exclamation. Cette tournure sert à souligner, mettre en avant un caractère exceptionnel. C'est une forme d'exagération qui parle à l'imagination.
A l'oral, il faut le ton qui va avec, et même les gestes selon la part de sud en chacun 😀.

Alors que "il a des yeux magnifiques" se rapproche plus une description factuelle (sans point d'exclamation).


----------



## gouro

Bonjour...
Je me familiarise avec son usage, petit à petit... Mais, faut-il employer "de ces" quand on a la chose devant soi, ou pas besoin qu'on ait la chose devant soi ?

Ex: j'ai lu de ces livres et de ces journaux.  

Est-ce que je pourrais dire" de ces" sans que j'aie devant moi " ces livres et ces journaux"?

Oui, Maître Capello, c'était un gros oubli. Dans ma phrase proposée (j'ai lu de livres) avant d'être modifiée, j'avais oublié " ces". Pour faire ma propre phrase, afin de m'assurer que j'ai bien compris l'usage de " de ces", j'ai suivi celle du célèbre Anatole pour bien m'en sortir sans faire de faute dans la mienne.
Comme JClaudek, je vous avais mal compris : je ne savais pas que votre intervention concernait " de livres" seulement, mais toute la phrase. Je n'avais osé vous répondre, parce que je ne connais pas grand chose en grammaire, que je cherche à maîtriser nuit et jour.

Bonne journée


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> On pourrait dire : _Il a des yeux *parmi* les plus beaux qui soient_.


Je verrais plus dans _il a de ces yeux ! _une forme d'emphase, mais je suis meilleur en électronique qu'en entomologie stylistique.
Alors inventons un terme pour "partitif emphatique lointain", en créant un nom plus grec...


----------



## Chimel

gouro said:


> Ex: j'ai lu de ces livres et de ces journaux.
> 
> Est-ce que je pourrais dire" de ces" sans que j'aie devant moi " ces livres et ces journaux"?


Oui, il ne faut pas nécessairement avoir l'objet devant soi.

Voir les exemples de Piotr au message #8: il est évident que les objets ne sont pas toujours visibles.


----------

